
Fractions, diagrammatically, and Fibonacci's algorithm - graphlinalg
http://graphicallinearalgebra.net/2015/11/24/25-fractions-diagrammatically/
======
brudgers
The "boxed set" of episodes,
[http://graphicallinearalgebra.net/](http://graphicallinearalgebra.net/) will
let you catch up if you are interested.

